# Best Vitamins for DP



## lmw917

Hello. I was wondering what the best vitamin is to control DP. Thank you.


----------



## insaticiable

If you read the post by someone named Tommygunz on here, he has came up with a bunch of vitamins and supplements that have helped him and others overcome DP. if u click on ''alternative remedies'' his post is under there. go take a look.


----------



## insaticiable

here it is http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover-no-bullshit/

i think u need to copy and paste it into your browser.


----------



## opie37060

Tommygunz does have a good regimen but i suggest dont get anything really cheap..Gnc is what i get because of the quality... i could definetly tell in a cheaper brand of phosphatidyllserine and the gnc brand....


----------



## Tommygunz

i agree. some of the best brands, other than GNC are nature's way, nature made, and jarrow formulas. those are my three favorite, they all undergoe scrutinous testing for quality and purity.


----------



## voidvoid

Get em while you still can.

http://www.infowars.com/mccains-dietary-supplement-bill-an-attempt-to-implement-codex-alimentarius/
http://www.infowars.com/beware-of-mccains-freedom-destroying-dietary-supplement-regulatory-bill/

Although it seems the madness was stopped.

http://www.infowars.com/mccains-draconian-dietary-supplement-bill-dead/


----------

